# Bailey has two droopy eyes



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Since the day I brought Bailey home I've noticed she can not close her eyes while sleeping and they sagged at the bottom. As she is getting older, both eyes droop more and more and she still can not shut her eyes all the way when sleeping, it really shows at the bottom and it appears to be getting bigger this past month.

Is this something she is going to grow out of? As of now, she has not had an infection in either eye. Is this something I will need to have surgically repaired? I haven't brought her to the vet's yet for this issue, due to not bothering her.



****Pictures added in post #10


----------



## Zeppelin (Jun 28, 2009)

Bailey is adorable!! I love the wrinkles on her head in her picture with the pumpkin!! Too cute!! 

Not sure about the eye thing...if it doesnt seem to bother her, then maybe you should wait until her next vet appointment to bring it up? But, i'm not vet and i'm really not sure. I guess i'd worry that her eyes might get too dry or something, if she cant seem to close them all the way. Hmmm...that's a toughie. I'm sure others will have more ideas/suggestions for you. Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I saw this and thought, hmm. A few months ago, sometimes, the bottom of Max's eyes would seem really droopy. Sometimes, not at all. I haven't noticed it lately and I don't know if it's normal but it's on my list of things to ask the vet tomorrow. I know that sometimes my Max is sleeping and his eyes aren't shut all the way and sometimes they are shut. I have been thinking that's normal as there are pictures from other posters with their eyes like that when sleeping. I think that has something to do with REM sleep. Do Bailey's eyes ever close when she's sleeping? If they do not, that would concern me as well. Would a simple eyelift fix it? You know, plastic surgery kind? A nip here, a tuck there. Ah, we women and our vanity!!

I hope you get much better advice from others.

EDIT Please post pictures of her sleeping so we can see what you see. You might get better advice that way!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

How old is Bailey? What you are describing is ectropian - a condition where the bottom eyelids roll outwards. I ask how old she is because sometimes a dog "grows into" them somewhat, but ectopian can cause enough problems that if not, it should be repaired. Loose lids allow for debris - dirt, tiny seeds, etc - to get in and the eye can be injured. It is a relatively simply surgical fix that most general practioners can do well.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree with PG-it sounds like ectropian, the opposite of entropian. If she is very young, it is possible she may grow out of it as her head growns and changes. If not, it should be repaired as the sagging lower lids can "collect" debris which can damage the eye.

It is not all that expensive to fix, and is easier to fix than entropian, but you do want to wait until her head is done growing.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Max was holding his head down and now I worry!! Because they look saggy!! I keep asking if he'll grow into his face because when he leans forward his whole face falls forward. Does Baileys as well? Maybe they will grow into their faces....I hope Max will! All the wrinkles are super cute but he makes a mess eating, drinking and now I notice his eyelids fall forward when he is looking down. Ugh. Anyways, I'll ask my vet tomorrow and let you know what she says about things like that. If he doesn't grow into his face, I may need to get Max that surgery too? Hmm.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I agree with PG and Tahnee, I am surprised your vet hasn't mentioned it to you.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

> Do Bailey's eyes ever close when she's sleeping?


No, not all the way. Her eye is covered by her third eye lid when she sleeps. 



> How old is Bailey?


7 1/2 months young. 



> but ectopian can cause enough problems that if not, it should be repaired. Loose lids allow for debris - dirt, tiny seeds, etc - to get in and the eye can be injured. It is a relatively simply surgical fix that most general practioners can do well.


That is what I'm worried about. I take Bailey for walks when I'm able to. I'd rather pay for the surgery now then later if something were to happen before she would injure her eye.



> but you do want to wait until her head is done growing


At what age do their heads stop growing? It would be ideal if Bailey does grow out of this. :crossfing



> Max was holding his head down and now I worry!! Because they look saggy!! I keep asking if he'll grow into his face because when he leans forward his whole face falls forward. Does Baileys as well?


Yes, Bailey still has her loose skin and cute wrinkles.  If you ask your vet tomorrow, please let me know what they say. If you didn't notice it with Max before this, I'm sure he is fine. It's very noticible with Bailey when she's looking straight ahead, resting and when she is sleeping.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I will for sure ask and mention I have a friend with a golden whose eyes never close all the way while sleeping and wondering what I could tell her. She's an awesome vet for sure sure so her opinion is golden!! No pun intended.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Here a couple of pictures of her resting. This is when it is most noticable. I just took these a second ago.

Eyes open









Eyes closed


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I went online and found a little bit of info out of curiousity and hoping to help - although I'm thinking you probably already looked as well.

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2092&aid=429


I saw some pictures of it that look like it shows, only part is droopy not all and some sites said that something like that is corrected by growing into themselves. I hope someone with experience with this kind of stuff can help you!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I don't think her eyes look all that bad, and the white does not look red and irritated. Given her young age, she may very well grow into it.

Unless her eyes begin to look red and irritated, I would not rush to do anything. If you are really worried, you could ask your vet, or you can wait until her next vet appointment and see what he says.

You may also want to check with your breeder, to see if this has happened before and if the pups grew out of it.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Brady's lower lids looked like this when he was about her age. Now that he is 1 year 8 months they have tightened up and don't sag anymore, so she may very well grow into them. He also used to sleep with the outer lids a bit open most of the time...now they close.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Doodle said:


> Brady's lower lids looked like this when he was about her age. Now that he is 1 year 8 months they have tightened up and don't sag anymore, so she may very well grow into them. He also used to sleep with the outer lids a bit open most of the time...now they close.


 
This is great news! I hope Baileys eyes do the same.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Max's vet say that some dogs can grow out of droopy eyes. She says his bit of droopiness is just how his face is made - no worries, shouldn't be a problem. So as for Bailey, she said some outgrow it and to ask your vet about it next time you go but if Bailey isn't having eye problems and it isn't severe, no rush to make the appointment to ask.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

momtoMax said:


> Max's vet say that some dogs can grow out of droopy eyes. She says his bit of droopiness is just how his face is made - no worries, shouldn't be a problem. So as for Bailey, she said some outgrow it and to ask your vet about it next time you go but if Bailey isn't having eye problems and it isn't severe, no rush to make the appointment to ask.


 
Thanks for asking your vet. Bailey hasn't had a problem yet. I do walk her on a dirt road, so if this isn't something she grows out, I'll have it fixed.


----------

